# Executive Job in HK/ Salary and Housing



## ptytohk

Dear all,

I am new to the forum as registered user but have been reading many threads as, once more, I will be re-expatriated to a different country, this time heading Hong Kong.

I am pretty experienced with the expat life, but want to make sure that I have the same quality and standard of living in Hong Kong or, what cant be replaced is duly rewarded in cash. Therefore, I would like some advice on the following if available. All help is more than welcome.

I am looking for other "career expats" in senior jobs to know if the following offer will meet my standard of living (which I will describe below):

Salary Offer:80k HKD/month net (this means my company will pay my income tax by the end of each year)
Housing Allowance: 50k HKD/month - 
Other benefits: Company car with fuel, insurance and maintenance paid, 25 working days of vacations, utilities at the house paid (gas, water, electricity), internet, phone and cable tv at home, once a year tickets to self and family to go back home in South America

My current NET savings are USD 5k per month, so, since this job is a promotion, I would expect to save at least 25% more or 6,250k. 

Cost, Standard and Quality of Living
- Couple on our early 30s (32 and 31), married with no chidren, two small dogs which will have to be quarantined (any tip about the Kwoloon center for quarantine is very welcome); 
- Own a second car for spouse which will be sold, will have to buy a replacement (will look for a used 2012 car as I never buy them new)
- Currently we have dinner on good restaurants (3 course meals) 3x a week, no alcohol
- We travel every two months for longer weekends on neaby places exploring the region in general. First option is nature with infrastructure and paradise beaches with infrastracture (more all inclusive resorts than camping sites). Can think of Tailand, Vietnan, Bora Bora. 
- Not much of a comsumption driven couple (expensive brands, etc) but we like to enjoy life with sometimes expensive activities (baloon ride, hiring a tour guide in the city we live for a full day, hire chefs to cook at home for friends).
- Some monthly expenses such as social club membership, monthly marina rent (we have a boat now but will sell it and perhaps buy another one in HK).
- Currently living in a safe, non poluted, third world country. I dont have here good level of service, culture and the political environment is ok. I have access to imported goods of all sorts.
- No alcohon nor cigarette nor expensive hobbies consumption
- Housing: what can I afford to live with 50k HKD? Looking for appartment with gym, pool, squash or tennis court and 24h services big enough for the dogs also. Alternatively a house, but feel better about apt because of traveling. Can be expat or mixed community, no 100% asian and needs to be somewhat close to Kwoloon where my office is.
So my question is: how much will the above cost, what do you think will not be available at all regardless of cost and will I or will I not be able to save the amount I want every month?
- How much would an extra maid cost me? It seems that they are required by law to sleep at work so does this mean I need to have two maid bedrooms or can they share the same? ALso read best way to find a maid is to have one whose current bosses are leaving HK - please let me know if any of you is in this situation and you have a good maid =)

Another question: my spouse has a career in advertising, and speaks fluent english, spanish and portuguese. Does advertising agencies in HK accept people without Cantonese-Mandarin skills? Big ones such as BBDO, Publicis and P4 Ogilvy? Any knowledge in that industry is appreciated - my spouse will not work on the first months, nor do any job that doesnt make justice to skills and experience, so big advertising ones are the only option and if they dont hire people who dont speak the language, then we will know by start. 

And lastly - any international Role Playing Game (RPG) group? Feel like some gaming again (DnD experience mostly as DM and player).

Any comment is appreciated on pieces or the full query. DM, fog signs, or post it here, looking forward to hear yout thoughts!

Cheers, R.A.


----------



## fergie

Having lived in Hk, it is an experience I am very glad we did, we had a small dog and cat, and no children to worry about as we were much older than you are.
Firstly- get both of your dogs fully vaccinated against all the canine diseases, especially rabies course, I am not sure whether Brazil still has rabies, we came from Uk straight to HK with our pets, and they did not have to go into quarantine, the pets transport people brought them directly to our house.
When you are ready to transport them get a reputable company to do all the paper work and do it for you it is much easier.
Some areas in Hk are not suitable for pets, with no places except very busy streets to walk them-no parks nearby etc. So moving a little way out of the busy areas would be a better idea- and less polluted too! As there is a very good transport system in Hk, reliable including the MTR, buses, ferries and taxi's then you can widen your search for suitable places to live. 
If your office is in Kowloon, you could consider Tung Chung, Gold coast-easily reached by MTR. 
I lived at first in a 3 bed house with garden in Discovery Bay,very lucky,however it was twice your housing allowance. You still may be able to get a ground floor apartment, with a bit of a garden, or large balcony for your budget in DB.
DB as a place is great for people with children and animals, lots of places to walk, plenty of good restaurants ( more than 22, at the last count when I lived there), we gave up two cars in UK to go and live there, as DB is a private car free zone-you use public transport), my husband used to use the ferry and then a taxi to his office in Causeway Bay. Commuters to Kowloon used to get the No3 Bus to Sunny Bay, then the MTR to anywhere on route to Kowloon.
I didn't miss not having my own car in HK, because the roads are so congested, and driving can be quite slow-and crazy!, compared to the public transport system.
We kept our house for 4 years, then I moved partly to Spain to oversee renovations on our retirement home. My husband continued to work in Hk, till he retires fully next year, so I commute to visit him., 
Because we were moving furniture etc to Spain, we decided to hire a live aboard Mandarin boat in DB Marina Club. We had never thought of living on a boat before, it was quite huge, two big living rooms, four beds, lots of people in the Marina had dogs, as there is plenty of places to walk them outside the Marina club. Everywhere in Hk is pretty keen on you cleaning up any messes after the dogs- just a little fore warning. Marina club also had its own restaurant, swimming pool and tennis courts.
There are also other places in HK where you can live aboard boats, Aberdeen and the Gold Coast.
Perhaps you can 'google' a few property sites in Hk, squarefoot (hk) and Lifestyle homes (HK), and you may find others, but these two I know have a choice to look at apartments and boats to rent or buy, so you can get an idea of what you will get for your budget.
Hong Kong itself has plenty of nice places to visit, hill walk, dine on its many little islands, while we lived there we took the opportunity to visit other 'far east places', Macau-easy to get to via ferry from HK. From HK airport you can fly to so many places, you'll be spoiled for choice, Borneo, Bali, many places in China, and we even went as far as Australia- it only took 8.5hrs to my sister in Sydney.
I don't know of any advertising agencies that might interest your spouse, as I didn't work.
However while your spouse is at home from the start, while looking for work, then you would have a better chance to do the scouting around for a suitable maid, your best option is by recommendation of some-one leaving Hk, with experience of looking after pets properly, and maybe she can cook well too, some can!, but as I have commented on the maid thread earlier in this part of the forum, I won't repeat the detail, just be careful, remember they are your employee.


----------



## fergie

PS, check with any landlord you may want to rent from that they do allow pets, some Chinese do not like animals, and in some areas of Hk there have even been poison baited food put out to deter pets by some nasty people.


----------

